# Folder lock : Unlock problem



## ANNI4 (Mar 19, 2011)

Hi i had locked one of my folder with folder lock s/w 

y'day i formated my pc coz of some virus and reinstall windows xp

now my that locked folder is not unlocking

i chked a thread related to that problem but i couldnt understand wat to do??

I m attaching a screen shot of directory files in cmd prompt

the name of file which is locked is ani

plz help me to unlock that folder !



Thanks

anni


----------



## ANNI4 (Mar 20, 2011)

plz help asap


----------



## nisargshah95 (Mar 20, 2011)

Try re-installig the software and then unlocking the folder.


----------



## ANNI4 (Mar 20, 2011)

nisargshah95 said:


> Try re-installig the software and then unlocking the folder.



i did that but its not helping....


----------



## Vyom (Mar 20, 2011)

It maybe your lucky day. Cause as far as I know, you can solve this problem by just a rename command.

Try the following command in your command prompt, when you are in the E: drive...


> ren aNI.{21EC2020-3AEA-1069-A2DD-08002B30309D} aNI


----------



## ANNI4 (Mar 21, 2011)

vineet369 said:


> It maybe your lucky day. Cause as far as I know, you can solve this problem by just a rename command.
> 
> Try the following command in your command prompt, when you are in the E: drive...



Hey Vineet.... Thanks! Thanks a Lot yaar!!! u solved my problem


----------



## Vyom (Mar 21, 2011)

Glad that I was able to solve this problem.  

That Folder lock which you used, uses one of the simplest method of locking a folder. The theory behind it is that, if a folder is renamed, with the extension of a *Command Line Switch (CLSID)* of proper entities of windows like, My Computer, My Documents, Control Panel, etc, then instead of opening the original folder, it will open that entity of which CLSID is of.

So, if I rename a folder to *folder.{20D04FE0-3AEA-1069-A2D8-08002B30309D}* then that folder will now point to My Computer. Since *20D04FE0-3AEA-1069-A2D8-08002B30309D* is the CLSID of *My Computer*.

For furthur info and more CLSID:
*Command Line Switches to Display Special Objects or Folders When Opening Windows Explorer » My Digital Life*

A little gyan doesn't harm anyone


----------



## arpanmukherjee1 (Mar 21, 2011)

vineet369 said:


> It maybe your lucky day. Cause as far as I know, you can solve this problem by just a rename command.
> 
> 
> > ren aNI.{21EC2020-3AEA-1069-A2DD-08002B30309D} aNI
> ...



did that once to a friends computer. he had challanged me to open the folder. he put 10 digit password

then they said i was a H4(|{3R  !!!!!! LOL how dumb !!!!!!
(BTW i dont come anywhere them)


----------



## nisargshah95 (Mar 23, 2011)

vineet369 said:


> Glad that I was able to solve this problem.
> 
> That Folder lock which you used, uses one of the simplest method of locking a folder. The theory behind it is that, if a folder is renamed, with the extension of a *Command Line Switch (CLSID)* of proper entities of windows like, My Computer, My Documents, Control Panel, etc, then instead of opening the original folder, it will open that entity of which CLSID is of.
> 
> ...



Thanks dude! Got something useful to learn today!!! Great trick man!


----------



## Vyom (Mar 23, 2011)

nisargshah95 said:


> Thanks dude! Got something useful to learn today!!! Great trick man!



Pleasure is all mine pal...
And Yeah... Great trick.. that is, unless of course, ony if, someone don't know about CLSID stuff


----------



## R2K (Mar 26, 2011)

BTW what was in that folder?


----------



## am·nesiac (Mar 27, 2011)

R2K said:


> BTW what was in that folder?



*I am sure some more folders and files! *


----------



## pauldmps (Mar 27, 2011)

@vineet369
How did you find out the CLSID of his folder ?

EDIT: Okay. Got it. From the screeenshot.

I'll have to try this sometime.


----------



## Vyom (Mar 27, 2011)

R2K said:


> BTW what was in that folder?



I guess something very important, since the effort to get those, made him specially to join this forum!



pauldmps said:


> @vineet369
> I'll have to try this sometime.



Yeah.. its fun stuff! Just don't mess with some important folder. 


btw, guys.. this was my 300th Post....  thanks all of you...


----------



## abhinav_sinha (Mar 27, 2011)

@vineet: Congratulations! I suppose you just became more than twice as old as the oldest person on earth.(just kidding!)
Although great trick. I had to go through all various troubles before now to do this for others.(like via linux etc.).
Personally I don't do this until absolutely necessary. I rather prefer to hide them with names such that no one guesses.
you see if you don't know its there and can't take the trouble to hunt down most probably you wont get it .(I assume Probability<1 of course as Murphy law states:"If you perceive that there are four possible ways in which something can go wrong, and circumvent these, then a fifth way, unprepared for, will promptly develop")


----------



## Vyom (Mar 27, 2011)

abhinav_sinha said:


> Personally I don't do this until absolutely necessary. I rather prefer to hide them with names such that no one guesses.
> you see if you don't know its there and can't take the trouble to hunt down most probably you wont get it .(I assume Probability<1 of course as Murphy law states:"If you perceive that there are four possible ways in which something can go wrong, and circumvent these, then a fifth way, unprepared for, will promptly develop")



I still hide my *ahem* contents in a hidden folder with strange name, inside another folder of strange name, that no one would be interested to go into. But this I do, only in home, where there are no "curious minds".
But in office, I still prefer to use a small utility, like, "Folder Lock". Through which I can right click a folder and select "Lock". Which couldn't then be unlocked w/o a master password. (But this folder lock works different from how OP's folder lock used to).

So, you see, different mechanisms of hiding contents at different places apply. Maybe sometime in future, I start to store data in Encrypted format, through various 3rd party utilities. But as of now, I am happy with the degree of privacy I use. 

PS: Nice Murphy law that is. And absolutely correct.


----------



## abhinav_sinha (Mar 27, 2011)

@vineet:Actually the base problem in this thread was on a personal pc that's why I suggested.


vineet369 said:


> So, you see, different mechanisms of hiding contents at different places apply. Maybe sometime in future, I start to store data in Encrypted format, through various 3rd party utilities.



Actually if one tries to make things more secure by complex procedure on portable things in most cases they won't be using it and here locking or encryption help making things simple and secure enough for open>>use>>lock.



vineet369 said:


> PS: Nice Murphy law that is. And absolutely correct.


Thanks!


----------



## dipankardutta44 (Jun 23, 2011)

my system is windows 7, i face a very big problem, i lock a folder by 'Folder lock' software. but in the locker folder there are no file is lock,password is correct but i can't unlock the folder, when i open that folder say me access denied, plz help

Lenovo,
processor:intel pentrium dual cpu T3400 @2.16GHz
RAM 1GB
SSTEM TYPE: 32 BIT OPERTING SYSTEM


----------



## R2K (Jun 23, 2011)

^^
Explain the problem properly


@To all others who run into the same problem (mentioned in the first post) in future can use this as an alternative fix (after trying vineet369's method )

You can use 7-zip to open these kinda hidden folders made by those simple Folder lock batch files
Just browse to the location of the hidden folder with 7 zip ->right click->open folder ...
Voila.... your treasure chest is wide open in front of you


----------



## dipankardutta44 (Jun 23, 2011)

my system:
Lenovo,
processor:intel pentrium dual cpu T3400 @2.16GHz
RAM 1GB
SYSTEM TYPE: 32 BIT OPERTING SYSTEM
OPERTING SYSTEM WINDOWS 7

 i face a very big problem
i lock a folder by 'Folder lock' software. 
but in the locker folder is empty
password is correct but i can't unlock the folder, when i open that folder say me access denied, plz help


----------



## Vyom (Jun 23, 2011)

@R2K: Hmmmm... looks a nice solution. Will try it, if ever get stuck. 

@dipankardutta44: So have you tried the methods described in this thread, and also the one mentioned just before your post by R2K?


----------



## kamalkrishnak (Jul 28, 2012)

Hi i had locked one of my folder with folder lock s/w 

y'day i formated my pc coz of some virus and reinstall windows xp

now my that locked folder is not unlocking

i chked a thread related to that problem but i couldnt understand wat to do??

I m attaching a screen shot of directory files in cmd prompt

the name of file which is locked is ani

plz help me to unlock that folder !



Thanks


----------



## shehriyaz (May 28, 2014)

Vyom said:


> Glad that I was able to solve this problem.
> 
> That Folder lock which you used, uses one of the simplest method of locking a folder. The theory behind it is that, if a folder is renamed, with the extension of a *Command Line Switch (CLSID)* of proper entities of windows like, My Computer, My Documents, Control Panel, etc, then instead of opening the original folder, it will open that entity of which CLSID is of.
> 
> ...




Hi Vyom,

Need you help here Buddy. I had this done long back and currently i am not able to unlock the folder. when i try to do this in DOS prompt it gives me the access Denied error. When i Go the Folder itself it always has the read only attribute checked which i assume is not allowing me to rename it in DOS.

Can you please help in unlocked this folder.


----------



## Vyom (May 28, 2014)

shehriyaz said:


> Hi Vyom,
> 
> Need you help here Buddy. I had this done long back and currently i am not able to unlock the folder. when i try to do this in DOS prompt it gives me the access Denied error. When i Go the Folder itself it always has the read only attribute checked which i assume is not allowing me to rename it in DOS.
> 
> Can you please help in unlocked this folder.



You can rename back the folder name in command prompt, even if Read attribute is checked.
You must have created this folder in some other account, and now accessing it from another account.

Is the location UNC path? If its a UNC path you can try to map it first and then use it on command prompt.


----------



## sohan_92 (May 28, 2014)

well... just uninstalling folder lock solved my problem.


----------

